# EN Publishing Style



## Michael Morris (Dec 3, 2003)

I made a default style for this forum, for the moment it's user selectable.  Go to User CP, Options, choose style.  tell me what you think...


----------



## Morrus (Dec 4, 2003)

It's great - I have made it the default for this forum.  Feedback is still welcome, though, if anyone can think of any tweaks which would improve it.


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 4, 2003)

Well one thing I was intending was to keep the newest release as the one advertised.  So I could use about a 1 week lead time before a book comes up to fashion some sort of header.  With 4-color I cut out the characters from the cover, arranged to fit, then finished drawing the girl's arm so it didn't end abruptly where the cover stopped.  Ideally the header should involve some element of the cover so that it's recognizable, but not necessarily be arranged the same.  Does any of that make sense?


----------

